# How much is a Bengal British long head mixed kitten



## Jay home (5 mo ago)

I guess the best forum to use here my friend has offered me a Bengal mixed British long-haired kitten what is a good price for these I'm based in the UK


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

The kitten isn't a purebred so I'm not sure why your friend is charging you _any _amount. I got my twins from a cat adoption agency and I think I paid $200, which went to supporting the business.


----------



## Kaylesh (Aug 22, 2010)

Agree with Marie,
A mixed breed kitten is exactly what it says.. not purebred.. so as a friend should be a minimal charge if anything.. I've gotten all my cats/kittens over the years from rescues which charge a reasonable fee as they have made sure they are Vet checked, nuetered/spayed and microchipped.. The cost also goes to help the running of the rescue..


----------

